# Big Frankie Arrives



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

WOW... thats all can think of saying. Picked up Big Frankie and the 3 new monster scenes last night at my local hobby shop..and in case you did not hear it the first time.... WOW


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great find! Where are you at? I mean what part of the country?


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

Long Island New York. Amok Time Toys to be exact.


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

Hopefully they are on the east coast!! Big Frankie!! Big Frankie!! Hooray!!!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

great news !! :thumbsup:
hb


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Please!....a moment of silence...


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Withen the next week, most of us should have our grubby lil mitts on them..bwaahaaha..


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

otto said:


> Withen the next week, most of us should have our grubby lil mitts on them..bwaahaaha..


:woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo::woohoo: 
Mcdee


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Got a call from my hobby store and mine should be here next week,:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I declare next week "Big Frankie Week"! Its hard to believe that something could over shadow and possibly out shine the Penulum and Hanging Cage. But Big Frankie is...well...BIG. Thanks again Moebius!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

He's too big for only a week, so....
November 2008
BIG FRANKIE MONTH !
Mcdee


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Has anybody opened it yet? Whats the number of parts? Color? Is the chain half solid links and half split?


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The kit is molded in Gray and Mint Green, the chain is just as in the original kit part solid links and part split links.

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Sounds Great Dave. Thanks for the info!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

In case anybody is curious there are two original BFs on ebay 1 for 140 and the other for somewhere around 200 both buy it now. I just thought I'd tell you guys.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Those original BF's at $140 or $200 if complete in original boxes are both great buys BECAUSE the new Gigantic Frankenstein is not EXACTLY the same kit..... 
It is in an Moebius box not the original Aurora package! 
It is molded in different color that the original
It does NOT include the paint set and brush
The instruction sheet has been ammended

If you have 200 extra dollars that original BF might be a good investment...becaus it is STILL an original kit! Make sure however that you are indeed buying a genuine original kit not a new Moebius kit before you send your 200 bucks to the guy!


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

They don't have boxes. One of them is complete but the other is in pretty bad condition. I'm getting them (no money) but I thought I tell people about their existence in case they wanted em. The cheaper one will require some work and has a hole in its shoe. They are both from the same seller.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

I took a parts count, 54 plastic pieces (42 green, 12 grey) and 1 black elastic band. The box was stuffed full. Just the way we likes em. Great kit! Great repro box and great repro intsructions , I give it 3 thumbs up!


----------



## BronzeGiant (Jun 8, 2007)

I just got my Big Frankie and if this box is the same size as the original one, and I have no reason to believe it isn't, that was a HELLUVA buy for $3.98 when they came out the first time.

Steve


----------



## jaeg (Oct 21, 2008)

I can't wait mine should be here tomorrow!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

just picked mine up . wow . this is nice . ya know it seems every bit as big as when i was a kid ( usually not the case ) can't wait to get home and open it up :woohoo:
hb


----------



## Hooty (Mar 4, 2000)

Got mine today! :thumbsup::woohoo::thumbsup::woohoo:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

November 25 1964 all I wanted for my birthday in 5 days was a Gigantic Frankenstein...I was turning 11.. and it didn't happen....Fast forward 44 years to today November 25 2008 and 3 Gigantic Frankensteins arrive on my doorstep....was the wait worth it ? Oh Hell Yeah!:woohoo:!!!
Mcdee


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ooops forgot to ring in....GOT MINE TOO!!!


----------

